# For the love of cheese :)



## Snip 13 (Jul 15, 2011)

For all the cheese lovers on DC  What are your favourite cheeses and ways you like to enjoy them?
I'll go first to get the ball rolling.

Camembert- Baked and served with whole fig preserve or cranberry jelly and toasted baguette slices.

Stinking Bishop Cheese- Served at room temperature with lightly salted crackers or melba toast.

Fresh Buffalo Mozzarella- Served with homemade pesto and slices of ripe Israeli Tomatoes or beef steak tomatoes. Sometimes I egg and crumb the mozza balls and deep fry them 

Pont Gar Soft Blue Cheese- Served on blinis with capers (in brine, not salted)

Sharp mature cheddar- Served with pickled dill cucumbers and crusty bread and butter.

Chunky cottage cheese- Served on rice cakes with youngberry jam


----------



## Selkie (Jul 15, 2011)

Extra Sharp Cheddar, either hand sliced and simply snacked, or shredded and mixed with mozzarella for pizzas or quesadillas.

Strong Imported Swiss Cheese. None of this mild baby Swiss nonsense. I prefer it on a club cracker with deli-shaved ham.

Goat Cheese crumbled into a salad.


----------



## Snip 13 (Jul 15, 2011)

Selkie said:


> Extra Sharp Cheddar, either hand sliced and simply snacked, or shredded and mixed with mozzarella for pizzas or quesadillas.
> 
> Strong Imported Swiss Cheese. None of this mild baby Swiss nonsense. I prefer it on a club cracker with deli-shaved ham.
> 
> Goat Cheese crumbled into a salad.



Got a brand name for that Swiss Cheese? I would love to try some


----------



## Selkie (Jul 15, 2011)

I buy it at the deli counter and refer to it only as "imported Swiss," they bag it with only a price label on it, but the next time I go, I'll ask for the brand.


----------



## Andy M. (Jul 15, 2011)

I like mild/semi-soft cheeses.  Gruyere and Muenster are my favorites.  They both are great just sliced and melt well too.


----------



## Snip 13 (Jul 15, 2011)

Selkie said:


> I buy it at the deli counter and refer to it only as "imported Swiss," they bag it with only a price label on it, but the next time I go, I'll ask for the brand.



Thank you  Our supermarket Deli will find any cheese you ask for, how cool is that!


----------



## deepfryerdan (Jul 15, 2011)

Andy M. said:


> I like mild/semi-soft cheeses.  Gruyere and Muenster are my favorites.  They both are great just sliced and melt well too.



I second that! Both of those are in my top 3 along with some Gouda.


----------



## Zhizara (Jul 15, 2011)

Snip 13 said:


> Got a brand name for that Swiss Cheese? I would love to try some



I'd like the brand name too.  I love Swiss cheese, but lately it all tastes blah.

In Florida, at a meat market I'd get Swiss that was so strong it had to be used sparingly.  I'd love to find it again, or a satisfactory substitute.


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe (Jul 15, 2011)

Oh, where to begin. I love cheese.

High quality cheddar snacked on by itself, with wheat crackers, with fruit, on sandwiches, in a cheese sauce for veggies, or on salads.

Cottage cheese with black pepper or fruit.

Muenster on grilled cheese sandwiches and hot subs.

Blue cheese in salads, with fruit, in a sauce for steak, chicken or grilled portabellas.

Parmesan in tomato based sauces, meat balls, salads or just sliced and snacked on.

Asiago in salads, sprinkled into shrimp and garlic butter as the shrimp is cooking (these shrimp are great as a topping for steaks), baked into crusty breads, sprinkled onto steaks seasoned with oregano.

Havarti by itself, with crackers, with fruit, with ultra dark chocolate, with graham crackers (graham crackers topped with sliced strawberries and havarti are amazing).

Jack cheese by itself, with crackers, in macaroni and cheese, in quesadillas, melted with milk and jalapenos and drizzled over tortilla chips.

Idiazabal in spanish rice or spicy black beans.

Aged gouda by itself or with wheat crackers.


----------



## Snip 13 (Jul 15, 2011)

purple.alien.giraffe said:


> Oh, where to begin. I love cheese.
> 
> High quality cheddar snacked on by itself, with wheat crackers, with fruit, on sandwiches, in a cheese sauce for veggies, or on salads.
> 
> ...




Haven't had havarti in years  I lived in Barcelona 11 yrs ago and that was my favourite cheese there  Only seen in SA once sadly!


----------



## Robo410 (Jul 15, 2011)

Cotswold with a slice of tomato and bacon on a warm crispy hunk of fried bread (Very English)
Champignon on a baguette 
Caerphilly anyway I can get it
most any blue most any way

Cheese. What's not to like? It's just milk gone off!


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jul 15, 2011)

Whatever they are sampling at the cheese counter...


----------



## BreezyCooking (Jul 15, 2011)

Being a hard-core cheeselover, I have a list of cheeses & comments back on my old computer that need to be transferred by dear hubby to my new computer.  But off the top of my point little head:

Brie - While of course I enjoy the imported brands, our local Wegmans offers a wonderful Brie packaged by wedge under their own name & in 3 different scales of ripeness - "mild", "buttery", "earthy".  "Buttery" & "Earthy" are my two favorites, & spreading their wonderful ooziness on a "Stoned Wheat Thin" cracker is a true pleasure.

Any Blue - from Gorgonzola (dolce is my favorite) to Maytag, tossed into salads or served with perfectly ripe sliced pears & a glass of ruby port.

Gruyere - sliced with crackers, used in any number of sauces, or allowed to show itself in a delicious wine-spiked fondue.

Hot Pepper Cheese - yes, yes, I know it's "processed", but sometimes I really do get a hankering for heat-spiked cheese, & we have quite a few very good brands available around here.  On crackers or melted into natchos - sometimes it just really hits the spot.

Feta - while I frequently buy the supermarket types, I also frequently splurge & order the real barrel-aged stuff, to which the supermarket brands can't compare.  Tossed into salads, into sauteed spinach, into Spanokopeta, Greek shrimp dishes, etc., etc.  I LOVE feta.

Goat Cheeses - have yet to meet one I haven't loved.  From aged Gouda types to the soft & creamy ones that are perfect for stuffing into chicken breasts.

There are dozens of others, but these are the ones most often found in my fridge.


----------



## Snip 13 (Jul 15, 2011)

Nearly forgot to say mini Babybel  Love them as but left out to soften slightly, I hate cheese straight from the fridge!

Goats milk feta- Baked with olive oil, calamata olives, caramelised onion and a slice of tomato in a foil parcel for 30 mins and served with butter naan


----------



## Dawgluver (Jul 15, 2011)

Treasure Cave bleu, gruyere, brie, extra sharp cheddar, Hoffman's super hot pepperjack.

Now I hafta go raid the fridge...


----------



## MSC (Jul 15, 2011)

The problem I have with cheeses is that...I pretty like them all, from mild soft cheeses to ultra-stinky!  When traveling through countries like Italy, France, England, have always enjoyed sampling what's on offer locally, as most of them never travel beyond town limits.
Specifically for a quick snack, love smoked gouda on a toasted English muffin.


----------



## Snip 13 (Jul 15, 2011)

MSC said:


> The problem I have with cheeses is that...I pretty like them all, from mild soft cheeses to ultra-stinky!  When traveling throught countries like Italy, France, England, have always enjoyed sampling what's on offer locally, as most of them never travel beyond town limits.
> Specifically for a quick snack, love smoked gouda on a toasted English muffin.



I'm a bit obsessed with cheese! I traveled the entire Cape Town wine route and just to have the cheeses on offer and the Vinyards..lol!


----------



## BreezyCooking (Jul 15, 2011)

Oh goodness - how could I have forgotten one of my all-time from-childhood favorites - Limburger Cheese (the REAL stuff, not that nauseating processed spread that some supermarkets sell) with thinly sliced raw onion on white bread.

My dad thought we were crazy, but this was one of my mom's & my favorite sandwiches.  Back when Liederkranz was still in existence, we used that too.


----------



## Snip 13 (Jul 15, 2011)

Oh and 2 more!

Butterkase - with baguettes and a pint of Guinness
Paneer - seasoned with salt and cracked black pepper, fried till golden and dipped in sweet chili sauce


----------



## merstar (Jul 15, 2011)

Blue cheese, especially smoked!
Extra sharp cheddar
Goat cheese, from young to medium to aged - (Bucheron is a great aged one)
Heini's Sundried Tomato and Garlic yogurt cheese
Parrano
Imported Swiss
And last, but definitely not least, Parmigiano Reggiano.
Plus, I just discovered the only domestic parmesan I've ever liked, and it's Sarvecchio - it's fantastic - nice and pungent!
http://www.shopsartori.com/sapa.html


----------



## BreezyCooking (Jul 15, 2011)

Snip 13 said:


> Paneer - seasoned with salt and cracked black pepper, fried till golden and dipped in sweet chili sauce


 
I'm a Paneer fan too.  Even made my own one time.  Enjoy it most Indian-style with spinach.


----------



## Snip 13 (Jul 15, 2011)

BreezyCooking said:


> I'm a Paneer fan too.  Even made my own one time.  Enjoy it most Indian-style with spinach.



Palak paneer (paneer with spinach) love it too but like it any way!
I make my own paneer all the time, I like it fresh 
It's good drizzled with maple syrup and baked till just melted too! Like a cheesy creme brulee.


----------



## In the Kitchen (Jul 15, 2011)

BreezyCooking said:


> Oh goodness - how could I have forgotten one of my all-time from-childhood favorites - Limburger Cheese (the REAL stuff, not that nauseating processed spread that some supermarkets sell) with thinly sliced raw onion on white bread.
> 
> My dad thought we were crazy, but this was one of my mom's & my favorite sandwiches.  Back when Liederkranz was still in existence, we used that too.



Oh, did you bring back memories!  Add a cold glass of beer and you got heaven!


----------



## pacanis (Jul 15, 2011)

You're turning fickle, Snip.
What happened to the crusty bread?


*Love your cheese!* 

What is are your favourite cheeses and ways to serve them? I like camembert baked with preserved figs and crusty bread most! Yum



You do love your cheese...
So do I 

I've noticed the deli Swiss getting more bland, too.


----------



## Bigjim68 (Jul 15, 2011)

In no particular order:

Stilton, excellent with port wine neat or on crackers
Mimosa and its younger sister, Mimolette, good French aged cheddar style cheeses
An Irish cheddar which I see occasionally, aged 6 years, flaky and dry.  I never remember the name
Raclette, a traditional fondue cheese, and the best grilled sandwich cheese.
Any well aged pecorino romano or parmesian;

I am fortunate in having a very good wine and deli shop which had over 20 of the worlds top 100 cheeses as rated by Spectator before the mag came out.  I can make a meal out of cheese, peasant bread, and wine, and often do.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Jul 16, 2011)

I have to begin with my favorite, and then the others, all equally loved.

Balderson Heritage Cheddar, available aged from 2 to 6 years, with the 5 year age being my favorite.
Dorsett Drum Sharp Cheddar
Beemans' aged Gouda
Havarti
Parmesano Regiano
Pecorino Romano
Asiago
Colby
Sharp Pinconing
4% milkfat large curd cottage cheese
Muenster
Pungeant, aged Swiss
Butterkase
Yancy's Fancy Bergenost
Fontina
Fetta
Gorgonzola
Young Mozzarella
Provolone
Queso Blanco
Manchego
Gruyere
Cream Cheese
It's similar to Crem'e Fresche, but isn't, and I can't remember the name of it! Oh!, Marsacpone!
Velveeta
And more 

Seeeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jul 16, 2011)

Yup, I love some cheese...what kind you got?


----------



## Snip 13 (Jul 16, 2011)

pacanis said:


> You're turning fickle, Snip.
> What happened to the crusty bread?
> 
> 
> ...



Fickle, I doubt it! Indecisive possibly but not sure what you mean by the crusty bread comment 
Always have liked cheese and crusty bread :wry smile:


----------



## Bolas De Fraile (Jul 16, 2011)

Snip 13 said:


> Thank you  Our supermarket Deli will find any cheese you ask for, how cool is that!


Thats amazing, this will be a hard test for them.
This is my favorite aged Ewe milk cheese from the Croatian Island of Pag its called Paski Sir and event though it won the Gold medal at the world cheese contest for best newcomer I cant buy it in the UK or the US


----------



## Snip 13 (Jul 16, 2011)

Bolas De Fraile said:


> Thats amazing, this will be a hard test for them.
> This is my favorite aged Ewe milk cheese from the Croatian Island of Pag its called Paski Sir and event though it won the Gold medal at the world cheese contest for best newcomer I cant buy it in the UK or the US



Is pretty great, they stock over 400 kinds and if they don't have what you want they get it for you or so they say! I'll be asking for Paski Sir then to challenge them and to try it obviously


----------



## pacanis (Jul 16, 2011)

Snip 13 said:


> Fickle, I doubt it! Indecisive possibly but not sure what you mean by the crusty bread comment
> Always have liked cheese and crusty bread :wry smile:


 
Fickle/indecisive... same thing pretty much.
I meant that last month when you started a thread exactly like this one your favorite was crusty bread. This month it's baguette slices. Same cheese, different bread


----------



## Snip 13 (Jul 16, 2011)

pacanis said:


> Fickle/indecisive... same thing pretty much.
> I meant that last month when you started a thread exactly like this one your favorite was crusty bread. This month it's baguette slices. Same cheese, different bread



Lol! Oh ok, baguettes are crusty too :P
And I only had 5 favourites to choose from, couldn't list them all remember.
Nice to know you pay attention


----------



## velochic (Jul 16, 2011)

Ooh, cheese is a favorite in this house.  It occupies far too much of our little refrigerator space.  As a matter of fact, before the economy tanked, dh and I were seriously discussing opening a cheese shop.  Not being businessmen, we were just at the point of researching how to proceed.  Just L.O.V.E. cheese and we may still do something like that after retiring.

My *favorites* are hard to come by in the US, where I live. 

- Comté, which is nutty like Gruyère, simply on good crackers, with good bread or as part of canapé 

- Fourme d'Ambert - a blue cheese, with ripe cantaloupe.  Pure heaven. 

- Reblochon - in the spirit of Brie, but softer... great with potatoes 

- Feta - nothing like the Feta that we buy when we're back in Turkey visiting family.  You go to the deli case in grocery stores and they have an entire wall of just fetas.  Delicious in the mornings with my  boğaça (a Turkish breakfast roll).

Those that are easily accessible that we always have on-hand:

- Greek Feta (found at Costco)
- Gruyère
- Caerphilly
- Roquefort
- Dolce Gorgonzola
- Fresh, fresh, fresh mozzarella (buffalo or cow, as long as it's made the same day)
- Extra Sharp Cheddar - my current favorite is from Cedar Grove.
- The rest of the cheeses in the world.


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe (Jul 16, 2011)

pacanis said:


> Fickle/indecisive... same thing pretty much.
> I meant that last month when you started a thread exactly like this one your favorite was crusty bread. This month it's baguette slices. Same cheese, different bread



Fickle - Definition and More from the Free Merriam-Webster Dictionary
Fickle - Synonyms and More from the Free Merriam-Webster Dictionary
Indecisive - Definition and More from the Free Merriam-Webster Dictionary
Indecision - Synonyms and More from the Free Merriam-Webster Dictionary

Subtle differences.


----------



## Snip 13 (Jul 16, 2011)

purple.alien.giraffe said:


> Fickle - Definition and More from the Free Merriam-Webster Dictionary
> Fickle - Synonyms and More from the Free Merriam-Webster Dictionary
> Indecisive - Definition and More from the Free Merriam-Webster Dictionary
> Indecision - Synonyms and More from the Free Merriam-Webster Dictionary
> ...



Yip, I don't need to Google it but it's those subtle differences that made me say I'm indecisive and not fickle :p
But anyway we'll still just love the smart ass..lol!
He sleeps in the cutlery drawer at night, can't help it he's so sharp


----------



## pacanis (Jul 16, 2011)

purple.alien.giraffe said:


> Fickle - Definition and More from the Free Merriam-Webster Dictionary
> Fickle - Synonyms and More from the Free Merriam-Webster Dictionary
> Indecisive - Definition and More from the Free Merriam-Webster Dictionary
> Indecision - Synonyms and More from the Free Merriam-Webster Dictionary
> ...


 
Yes, there are, but they are also synonyms. At least here in America.


----------



## Alix (Jul 16, 2011)

Mmmmmmm cheese. One of the most important food bandaids around and so amazing all on its own. 

I am not a fan of bleu on its own, but in stuff...WOW. Otherwise, I'm hard pressed to name a cheese I didn't love. I prefer the soft cheeses with a good sesame cracker but the really old cheddars are amazing all on their own or with a slice of Granny smith apple. 

No one has mentioned Imperial cheese yet. I figured GW would have had that in his list! MMMMMMMM! Now I have to go raid MY fridge too!


----------



## Snip 13 (Jul 16, 2011)

pacanis said:


> Yes, there are, but they are also synonyms. At least here in America.



In plain Afrikaans Picanis, jy's nou soos 'n stout kind :P

You are just being facetious! Lol!


----------



## pacanis (Jul 16, 2011)

Thanks, Snip. I try to add a little humor where it's needed, but that wasn't one of those times


----------



## Snip 13 (Jul 16, 2011)

pacanis said:


> Thanks, Snip. I try to add a little humor where it's needed, but that wasn't one of those times



I'm a bit of a smart ass myself don't worry..lol!
P.S "Jy's nou soos 'n stout kind" Means your acting like a naughty child :P


----------



## Snip 13 (Jul 16, 2011)

Alix said:


> Mmmmmmm cheese. One of the most important food bandaids around and so amazing all on its own.
> 
> I am not a fan of bleu on its own, but in stuff...WOW. Otherwise, I'm hard pressed to name a cheese I didn't love. I prefer the soft cheeses with a good sesame cracker but the really old cheddars are amazing all on their own or with a slice of Granny smith apple.
> 
> No one has mentioned Imperial cheese yet. I figured GW would have had that in his list! MMMMMMMM! Now I have to go raid MY fridge too!



You should try aged good cheddar with a slice of fresh watermelon  Yummy!


----------



## Dawgluver (Jul 16, 2011)

Alix said:
			
		

> No one has mentioned Imperial cheese yet. I figured GW would have had that in his list! MMMMMMMM! Now I have to go raid MY fridge too!



Are you speaking of the Canadian stuff in a little red tub, Alix?  My mom's absolute favorite!  Yearly we would have to cross the border and raid the stores for it, often hard to find.  I will have to see if I can get some online!

Many jokes were made at Mom's expense due to her love of Imperial Cheese.


----------



## Alix (Jul 16, 2011)

Snip 13 said:


> You should try aged good cheddar with a slice of fresh watermelon  Yummy!



I've had cheese with almost every fruit. Watermelon is OK, but a good Granny has my vote for a complement to sharp aged cheddar. I'm a slob...watermelon is messy!  

Dawgluver - YES! That tub of deliciousness was my Dad's favorite, and I learned to love it too. Its especially good with those cute little sesame/rice crackers from Costco.


----------



## Dawgluver (Jul 16, 2011)

Alix said:
			
		

> Dawgluver - YES! That tub of deliciousness was my Dad's favorite, and I learned to love it too. Its especially good with those cute little sesame/rice crackers from Costco.



Alix, do they carry Imperial at Costco in the States?  I love the stuff too.  It's like $9 plus shipping online.


----------



## Alix (Jul 16, 2011)

I don't know about Costco in the US. I'm in Alberta and I can find it everywhere here. Check the Costco online thing its usually pretty accurate. 

I'd send you some, but shipping from here is HORRENDOUS.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jul 16, 2011)

Alix said:


> I don't know about Costco in the US. I'm in Alberta and I can find it everywhere here. Check the Costco online thing its usually pretty accurate.
> 
> I'd send you some, but shipping from here is HORRENDOUS.



'cuz the sled dogs get tired.


----------



## Alix (Jul 16, 2011)

Ya ya ya. And the "Alberta cold front" is responsible for your crummy weather too. 

Don't get me started on Canada Post...you guys can complain all you like, but you don't know the half of it!


----------



## pacanis (Jul 16, 2011)

"Blame Canada! Blame Canada!"


----------



## Alix (Jul 16, 2011)

pacanis said:


> "Blame Canada! Blame Canada!"



Stop it! I already gave you rep points and have to spread it around. No more funnies from you!


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jul 16, 2011)

Alix said:


> Ya ya ya. And the "Alberta cold front" is responsible for your crummy weather too.
> 
> Don't get me started on Canada Post...you guys can complain all you like, but you don't know the half of it!



Muahahahahahaha!


----------



## Dawgluver (Jul 16, 2011)

Alix said:
			
		

> I don't know about Costco in the US. I'm in Alberta and I can find it everywhere here. Check the Costco online thing its usually pretty accurate.
> 
> I'd send you some, but shipping from here is HORRENDOUS.



Thanks, Alix, I can see that!  Our nearest Costco is 3 hours away, and I doubt they carry it.  I found some Canadian websites that will ship.  What's the usual price for a tub?  The webs start at about $9 a tub.  Will check Amazon too.

They have to ship it in a cooler.  Think I might get it anyway, Mom just loves it!

Hmm. May have them ship me some Canadian Velveeta while I'm at it.  Just when I thought pasturized processed cheese product couldn't get any better...


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jul 16, 2011)

pacanis said:


> "Blame Canada! Blame Canada!"



Are you kidding???  Alix is close enough to get me with a ten foot pole...


----------



## recipedirect (Jul 16, 2011)

Whole Foods has a white Stilton with lemon peel. It is amazing.


----------



## Alix (Jul 16, 2011)

Dawgluver said:


> Thanks, Alix, I can see that!  Our nearest Costco is 3 hours away, and I doubt they carry it.  I found some Canadian websites that will ship.  What's the usual price for a tub?  The webs start at about $9 a tub.  Will check Amazon too.
> 
> They have to ship it in a cooler.  Think I might get it anyway, Mom just loves it!
> 
> Hmm. May have them ship me some Canadian Velveeta while I'm at it.  Just when I thought pasturized processed cheese product couldn't get any better...



I think it was about $6 last time I bought some.


----------



## simonbaker (Jul 16, 2011)

Selkie said:


> Extra Sharp Cheddar, either hand sliced and simply snacked, or shredded and mixed with mozzarella for pizzas or quesadillas.
> 
> Strong Imported Swiss Cheese. None of this mild baby Swiss nonsense. I prefer it on a club cracker with deli-shaved ham.
> 
> Goat Cheese crumbled into a salad.


 
I would love to get that name brand of swiss cheese, I really enjoy a strong swiss cheese.


----------



## Dawgluver (Jul 16, 2011)

Alix said:
			
		

> I think it was about $6 last time I bought some.



Okay, that's not so bad. $3 more online.  Will check out the Canadian postal system.

Thanks!


----------



## Alix (Jul 16, 2011)

Dawgluver said:


> Okay, that's not so bad. $3 more online.  Will check out the Canadian postal system.
> 
> Thanks!



HAHAHAHAHA!!! Cheaper to use FedEx or UPS. Really.


----------



## Snip 13 (Jul 16, 2011)

Wonder what fedex will charge to ship stuff to Botswana..lol! Probably more than the stuffs costs in the first place


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jul 16, 2011)

It's much cheaper for me to have something shipped from Japan than it is to order from Amazon and have it shipped to me.  Of course, I can't get things shipped overnight from Japan.


----------



## Snip 13 (Jul 16, 2011)

Dawgluver said:


> Thanks, Alix, I can see that!  Our nearest Costco is 3 hours away, and I doubt they carry it.  I found some Canadian websites that will ship.  What's the usual price for a tub?  The webs start at about $9 a tub.  Will check Amazon too.
> 
> They have to ship it in a cooler.  Think I might get it anyway, Mom just loves it!
> 
> Hmm. May have them ship me some Canadian Velveeta while I'm at it.  Just when I thought pasturized processed cheese product couldn't get any better...



I had a look at the pic of Kraft Velveeta and it looked familiar some how. Checked the pamphlet I got at our Spar Supermarket today and guess what?
Velveeta Cheese for P24..lol!
It looks like the Canadian one too. Everyone is looking for the Canadian Velveeta and guess who can get it, the chick from Botswana. How ironic!


----------



## CWS4322 (Jul 17, 2011)

Gjetost--with a tart apple, or grated and melted in venison/beef gravy, or, most recently, grated on top of poutine made with the beef-cream-lingonberry-gjetost gravy

Oka on a fresh baquette

Jarlsberg--makes a great grilled cheese sandwich

Asaigo

Provolone

A good swiss


----------



## kadesma (Jul 17, 2011)

Right now I'm loving aged gouda  shaved onto a  slice of homemade foccacia. So many cheeses that I love love my trips to the store I come home with a different type of  cheese. Racelette,,dry jack,parmesan, asiago, chevre, feta,fontina,swiss,There are so many more but the names have slipped my mind.
kades


----------



## simonbaker (Jul 17, 2011)

With anyone watching the fat & calories in cheese....laughing cow cheese is a great alternative. 1 wedge only has 35 calories, it's great on a toasted bagel with strawberry jam.


----------



## Snip 13 (Jul 18, 2011)

I found a really nice Mascarpone with pecan nuts and figs  Yummy with melba toast!


----------



## EatLoveMove (Jul 25, 2011)

BreezyCooking said:
			
		

> Being a hard-core cheeselover, I have a list of cheeses & comments back on my old computer that need to be transferred by dear hubby to my new computer.  But off the top of my point little head:
> 
> Brie - While of course I enjoy the imported brands, our local Wegmans offers a wonderful Brie packaged by wedge under their own name & in 3 different scales of ripeness - "mild", "buttery", "earthy".  "Buttery" & "Earthy" are my two favorites, & spreading their wonderful ooziness on a "Stoned Wheat Thin" cracker is a true pleasure.
> 
> ...



Mmmm. I make a great Blue Cheese, Pear and Walnut Pasta. It can't be beat!


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe (Jul 25, 2011)

EatLoveMove said:


> Mmmm. I make a great Blue Cheese, Pear and Walnut Pasta. It can't be beat!



Oh, if possible, could you please post the recipe? I have a blue cheese, pear and pecan salad that I make that I love and this sounds like something that would be just as good.


----------



## Claire (Jul 25, 2011)

A favorite cheese?  You have to be kidding.  I live in cheese-land, USA and I couldn't possibly choose.  A few months ago we had a cheese platter at a local brew pub and really loved a couple of them.  We talked to the owner, who said to go to Hook's in Mineral Point.  Once the weather settled we took a road trip.  We just happened to hit the cheese factory when they were open (making fresh cheese curds, very popular around here), and bought pounds of their various cheeses.  But most fun was talking to the cheese makers.  There are so many small, artisinal cheese makers in this part of the country, and we do this when we can.  We can buy cheese aged for much longer than you  can buy in the stores, we talk about who makes the best of this or that type of cheese, and then invite friends over to taste.


----------



## gourmetcheese (Jul 25, 2011)

*New to the Forum - a Cheese Lover says Hello!*

Just returned from my local cheese shop with a terrific Humboldt Fog chevre, a chunk of the best Gruyere, and a chunk of Parmigiano-Reggiano. I have so many favorites there isn't room to list here.
I am new to this forum and look forward to exchanging info with fellow cheese lovers!


----------



## merstar (Jul 25, 2011)

gourmetcheese said:


> Just returned from my local cheese shop with a terrific Humboldt Fog chevre, a chunk of the best Gruyere, and a chunk of Parmigiano-Reggiano. I have so many favorites there isn't room to list here.
> I am new to this forum and look forward to exchanging info with fellow cheese lovers!



You just picked up 3 of my favorite cheeses! Enjoy!


----------



## Snip 13 (Jul 25, 2011)

Wineland Blue- Cheese made exclusively for Woolworths. It's devine!!!!!! Love it on lighty salted crackers with capers. Yum! It's got the texture of a ripened Brie. Creamy, nutty and strong but not over powering flavour. It's my new favourite for sure!


----------



## BreezyCooking (Jul 26, 2011)

Speaking of blue cheese, here's a wonderful artery-clogging potato salad of mine that is frequently requested:



 "Breezy Blue Cheese Potato Salad" 


      3 pounds thin-skinned waxy white potatoes
 Approx. 1/2 to 1 cup minced red or Vidalia onion (depending on how much you like onion) - or shallots 
      6 hard-cooked eggs, peeled and quartered lengthwise
      One 16-ounce container of sour cream
      1/2 cup mayonnaise
      2 tablespoons white wine vinegar
 Approx. 1 cup or more to taste crumbled blue cheese + extra for sprinkling over the top for garnish (any favorite firm blue cheese will work)
      Approx. 1 teaspoon salt
      Approx. 1 teaspoon coarsely ground black pepper
      Approx. 1 teaspoon paprika
      Chopped Italian flat-leaf parsley for garnish


      Cook the unpeeled potatoes in boiling water until tender when pierced with a thin knife and drain.  As soon as they are cool enough to handle, but still warm, cut them into bite-size chunks/slices and place in a large bowl with the onion and the hard-boiled eggs.  In another bowl mix the sour cream, mayonnaise, vinegar, blue cheese, salt, pepper, and paprika.  Pour over the potatoes and mix gently.  Garnish with the extra crumbled blue cheese & parsley and refrigerate until ready to serve.


 (I doubled the above recipe for a large platter I recently brought to a tailgate party.  The above "as is" would probably serve anywhere from 6 to 8 people depending on what else you were serving and how much they like blue cheese.  Simply multiply accordingly.)


----------



## Claire (Jul 26, 2011)

Oh, Breezy, potatoes just went on tomorrow's grocery list!  Yumm!


----------

